# Rhett - Our "Baby Dog" and "My Little Buddy"



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

This was my beloved Rhett just a couple of weeks before we adopted him at the age 7. The previous owners decided that having 2 dogs was too much for them to handle and was about to give him up to a Rescue group when we agreed to take him. They made this video to show how us well trained he was. 

Rhett - Our Baby Dog and my Little Buddy

I'm thankful every day that we made the decision to take him into our family and was able to love him for his last 7 1/2 years. He entered into rest at the age of 14 yrs and 4 months and just recently passed due to hemangiosarcoma. He was a very loving family member to us and we miss him dearly every single day.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

You made a wise decision. 
He's beautiful.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost him. He's really beautiful. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Rhett, he was a beautiful boy, I know he is missed.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a wonderful boy! The love shows through in this video. Sleep softly sweet boy, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful Boy! Sorry for your loss


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, its hard to loose our babies, Rhett looked like a very well behaved boy, he was very lucky to have you take him in...


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

wd9t said:


> This was my beloved Rhett just a couple of weeks before we adopted him at the age 7. The previous owners decided that having 2 dogs was too much for them to handle and was about to give him up to a Rescue group when we agreed to take him. They made this video to show how us well trained he was.
> 
> Rhett - Our Baby Dog and my Little Buddy
> 
> I'm thankful every day that we made the decision to take him into our family and was able to love him for his last 7 1/2 years. He entered into rest at the age of 14 yrs and 4 months and just recently passed due to hemangiosarcoma. He was a very loving family member to us and we miss him dearly every single day.



I'm not familiar with how to embed Rhett's video to appear on the original posting thread and could no longer edit the original post. I see the original posted link works though, however here's the direct Youtube video link in case there's problems viewing:

http://youtu.be/3euxRKJoThI


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Such a sweetheart! I am very sorry for your loss.

You can read "how to .." here
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/how-instructions-board-usage/98520-youtube-video.html

I hope you don't mind.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss he was a beautiful boy


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I was trying to put in the entire embed code. I couldn't figure this one out. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

What a precious boy! I'm so happy he spent his years with you, loved every single day! Rest in Peace, sweet Rhett.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Awww! What a precious boy he was!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Two dogs are too much?
I am thinking about getting a third!


----------

